# Kage System For Loaders?



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have gotten a few e-mails from Kage lately. They are publicising their new pusher/angle blade design for loaders now. Does anyone have any experience with these or, more likely, the skid steer models? From the pictures the new loader model doesn't look as stout as I would have expected. Please comment.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

looks bad a$$ imo... i have the skid steer version... i love it. the loader version is new so probably wont find anyone that has any experience on it...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I am probably going to order one for my skid steer in the next couple of weeks. Very versatile tool imo. A bit pricy compared to a regular push box but the savings in time and materials over a couple years make it worth it. I just got a instant quote this morning of around 5600.00 with shipping.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have had a 10 ft for My 2010 Bobcat A300 for 1 season. No regrets so far but I only have put about 70 - 80 hrs on it last season. I think the only other option that I would consider for a skid would be a bucket with a pusher attached to the bucket with chains just like I have my loaders set up. I don't think anyone makes one though? Maybe it would be to heavy?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

kcress31;1061789 said:


> I have had a 10 ft for My 2010 Bobcat A300 for 1 season. No regrets so far but I only have put about 70 - 80 hrs on it last season. I think the only other option that I would consider for a skid would be a bucket with a pusher attached to the bucket with chains just like I have my loaders set up. I don't think anyone makes one though? Maybe it would be to heavy?


Probably not to heavy to push, but you're extending the weight you're pushing that much farther ahead of the skid. I'm guessing when it's full you won't turn and it will be a more tipsy lift to empty it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I thought the look of the blades for the skid looked pretty weak.
Have you guys ever looked at the horst welding blades?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Brian Young;1061788 said:


> I am probably going to order one for my skid steer in the next couple of weeks. Very versatile tool imo. A bit pricy compared to a regular push box but the savings in time and materials over a couple years make it worth it. I just got a instant quote this morning of around 5600.00 with shipping.


Brian..that seems to be a pretty good price from what i remember. I use Boss plow with my Kages because i can get them for about 3100ish, then the Kage for about 2400 (shipped i think) My boss's are 9ft though..was 5600 for a 10 footer?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

xtreem3d;1061900 said:


> Brian..that seems to be a pretty good price from what i remember. I use Boss plow with my Kages because i can get them for about 3100ish, then the Kage for about 2400 (shipped i think) My boss's are 9ft though..was 5600 for a 10 footer?


No that was an 8ft unit. My skid steer is only around 50hp plus the place I would be using it most is an up hill push. The price was 5905.14 with shipping.


----------



## C&H Plowing (Aug 10, 2010)

what is sima gona do for me , train me and show mr different ways to do things and pay an anual fee for what. oh i better not forget a cheap free jacket probably with the sima logo to advertise


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

C&H Plowing;1062784 said:


> what is sima gona do for me , train me and show mr different ways to do things and pay an anual fee for what. oh i better not forget a cheap free jacket probably with the sima logo to advertise


Good come back. The Kage seems to do pretty well pedalling their stuff with Sima. It's not polite to come on to a paid sponsors thread and pedal your pusher.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I think their way of hooking the box on without getting out is neat but I definately question the strength of that center pivot point.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

C&H Plowing;1062784 said:


> what is sima gona do for me , train me and show mr different ways to do things and pay an anual fee for what. oh i better not forget a cheap free jacket probably with the sima logo to advertise


Did I miss something? What the he!! does SIMA have to do with anything? I didn't ask about SIMA, nor did I see any mention of it in any of the replies. Did someone make a reply that was deleted? Whatever the case, I would like to hear replies per my OP. A conversation about SIMA may be interesting...in another thread.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

DGODGR;1063396 said:


> Did I miss something? What the he!! does SIMA have to do with anything? I didn't ask about SIMA, nor did I see any mention of it in any of the replies. Did someone make a reply that was deleted? Whatever the case, I would like to hear replies per my OP. A conversation about SIMA may be interesting...in another thread.


JD Dave told a guy to quit hijacking the thread and then C&H Plowing got his panties in a bunch and that's why SIMA was brought into the conversation.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

I use a 10ft Snow wolf fast tach on our 244j loader. Although I havent used the kage system, its pretty much the same concept.  The over all idea is great. Works pretty well. The kage seems to be a little better built then the snow wolf fast tach. The only thing I dont like about the "kage" concept is that you can only windrow the snow with your blade a couple times before it becomes to much for your pusher to handle. I almost always use the pusher attachment and only use the blade for back dragging and plowing roads.


----------

